# 🚀



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

It's been a slow journey, happy with my Rocket set up.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Looks really good - how are you finding the grinder?


----------



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

THR_Crema said:


> Looks really good - how are you finding the grinder?


 Thanks, really happy with it I downgraded from a Mazzer Luigi to the Faustino im by no means an expert but have to say I've not noticed a huge difference. Someone will kill me for saying that I know.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

leegillham said:


> Thanks, really happy with it I downgraded from a Mazzer Luigi to the Faustino im by no means an expert but have to say I've not noticed a huge difference. Someone will kill me for saying that I know.


 Thanks for the super quick reply 🙏 That's interesting to hear you're downgraded from the Mazzer and happy with the quality. The Faustino is a lovely sleek design and I imagine it fits well on most worktops without it being over bearing. Are you planning to try single dosing with it?


----------

